# P-47 Restoration Proceeding Well



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2020)

At the Dakota Territory Air Museum.

Dakota Territory Air Museum’s P-47 Update – July, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Aug 20, 2020)

Sweet! Another 'Jug' under restoration is a welcomed sight, especially a razorback version that has seen combat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2020)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2020)

The difference between this and building a new one from scratch is that you don't have to look at the drawings as often.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Great!


----------

